# What is the name of this music?



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

This music with vocal appeared at the start of BBC Horizon Einstein's unfinished symphony.






and the documentary http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/einsteins-unfinished-symphony/


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

My mobile phone's app called "Shazam" is telling me that this song is called "Il Sonno Innocente" sung by Lesley Garrett.

Whether that's accurate or not, I have no clue.


----------



## Benny (Feb 4, 2013)

And who wrote this one?




Benny


----------



## EllenBurgess (May 30, 2013)

i couldnt recognize this music at all.. no idea with it does anyone know something about it? i want suggestions related to it now


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Benny said:


> And who wrote this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% not Bartoli - the piece was composed by Vladimir Fyodorovich Vavilov (5 May 1925 - 3 November 1973) and the singer for that version is a lot like Inessa Galante - here is a link


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

maestro57 said:


> My mobile phone's app called "Shazam" is telling me that this song is called "Il Sonno Innocente" sung by Lesley Garrett.
> 
> Whether that's accurate or not, I have no clue.


I definitely is garrett because I feel sick listening to it.


----------



## EllenBurgess (May 30, 2013)

yeah its correct that song is Garrett. because such boring and annoying songs are only this version only


----------



## sideeq (Sep 17, 2013)

What is the name of this music?


----------

